# Skype ou Ichat?



## alessiofast (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai une autre question en stock. J'ai un petit soucis a demarrer Ichat et je n'ai pas trop envie de me prendre la tete avec ca. 
Cela est-il pas plus mal de le desinstaller et d'installer Skype en remplacement? 

Merci et bonne journee


----------



## marc-book (4 Septembre 2008)

Salut alessiofast

Tu peux aussi ne rien desinstaller et installer Skype.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Septembre 2008)

Par petit soucis tu veux dire quoi?

Peut être qu'on pourra t'aider si tu précises ta pensée 

Comme l'a dit marc-book : ne désinstalles pas iChat qui est une application Mac mais installes Skype si tu veux


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Laisse iChat en place et installe Skype


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

je dirai même plus 
ne PAS desinstaller ichat
il suffit de ne pas l'ouvrir et voilà

 si tu utlises Skype, très bien la question n'est pas là- vous devrez tous installer skype et y créer un compte

- si tu veux utiliser un logiciel avec tes amis de comptes ichat sans création de comptes en sup
 tu utilises Adium

---
mais franchement je pense qu'une réparation ichat   ou petit nettoyage de fichier devrait resoudre le souci ichat


----------



## alessiofast (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais franchement je pense qu'une réparation ichat   ou petit nettoyage de fichier devrait resoudre le souci ichat



D'abord merci a tous pour vos renseignements et vos conseils. 
Avec Ichat le soucis est juste que quand je clique dessus l'icone esr actif mais aucune fenetre chat ne s'affiche. J'ai jeter un coup d'oeuil dans les options et prefernces mais je ne suis toujours pas arrive a l'activer. Je dois avouer etre un peu largue sur ce coup.
Ainsi comment proceder a une reparation Ichat ou un nettoyage fichier.

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

commence par nous dire de quoi on parle

Quel OS?
version exacte ( chiffrée)
même chose pour ichat

enfin tu peux aussi dire comment tu entretiens le mac 
2 operations qui regleront la chose à 99%
1- reparatio des autorisations

et si ca ne suffit pas
2-  ichat fermé
déplacer  les fichiers plist ichat hors de la biblio

ce genre là
Maison/bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.iChatAIM.plist'
Maison/bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.iChat.plist'
Maison/bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.iChatagent.plist'

et relancer ichat

-
si ca ne suffit pas on verra selon l'OS


----------



## alessiofast (5 Septembre 2008)

Mom Mac est en anglais c'est pourquoi les termes utilises ne sont pas les memes. J'ai fais quelques recherches ds mon systeme mais je n'ai pas trouve ce que tu m'as ditce dont tu m'as parle.
Mon mac  os x est de version 10.5.4. Ichat n'a jamais fonctionne me semble t-il. Je vais m'y pencher. Sinon si tu as d'autres suggestions n'hesites surtout pas a m'en faire part.
Au passage qu'est ce que tu penses du Windows messenger fourni avec le pack microsoft office. Ca me parait bien daube. Je peux le desinstaller pour Skype ou je le laisse car il fait parti du pack microsoft?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

réparatio des autorisations faite?

 bon on passe un cran au dessus
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

* Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)

*verification du fonctionnement de l'appli à probleme sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours

*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour.
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis


toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## delbo (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je voudrais avoir les avis de ceux qui ont déjà essayer skype et iChat, qu'est-ce que vous préférez? Au niveau de la visioconférénce, yen a-t-il un qui surpasse l'autre (qualité vidéo, éventuels échos audios...)?
Est-ce que certains d'entres vous ont déjà essayer avec des personnes à l'étranger (et un peu plus loin qu'en belgique 
Merci de me faire part de vos impressions.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Septembre 2008)

delbo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je voudrais avoir les avis de ceux qui ont déjà essayer skype et iChat, qu'est-ce que vous préférez? Au niveau de la visioconférénce, yen a-t-il un qui surpasse l'autre (qualité vidéo, éventuels échos audios...)?
> Est-ce que certains d'entres vous ont déjà essayer avec des personnes à l'étranger (et un peu plus loin qu'en belgique
> Merci de me faire part de vos impressions.



Skype est moins beau niveau interface mais pour le son, c'est bien meilleur qu'iChat. Pour la vidéo c'est kifkif. Je l'utilise quotidiennement pour le boulot 

Sinon côté perso c'est ichat pour les copains sur Mac, Skype pour les copains sur PC.


----------



## marc-book (5 Septembre 2008)

Skype , que j'utilise souvent, est sur le réseau peer to peer donc fonctionne bien "quand il y a de la place", et vers l'étranger aussi. (au moins vers la nouvelle calédonie (et je crois que plus loin on peut pas beaucoup ))


----------



## alessiofast (5 Septembre 2008)

Merci Pascal. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire avec ce programme. Je peux voir le bon etat d'esprit des gens sur ce forum. 
Comme quoi Mac est un outil intelligent utilise par des personnes intelligentes.


----------



## twinworld (5 Septembre 2008)

alessiofast a dit:


> D'abord merci a tous pour vos renseignements et vos conseils.
> Avec Ichat le soucis est juste que quand je clique dessus l'icone esr actif mais aucune fenetre chat ne s'affiche. J'ai jeter un coup d'oeuil dans les options et prefernces mais je ne suis toujours pas arrive a l'activer. Je dois avouer etre un peu largue sur ce coup.
> Ainsi comment proceder a une reparation Ichat ou un nettoyage fichier.


pour utiliser iChat il faut un compte 





> *"MobileMe" *(on peut continuer à utiliser les anciens idientifiants *".Mac"* si l'on souhaite), *"AIM"*, *"GOOGLE TALK"* et *"JABBER" *"(source : http://www.osxfacile.com/ichat.html ).


Vous avez un compte ? Parce que comme vous le décrivez on dirait que vous n'avez pas configuré votre application..

Concernant MSN et son éventuelle désinstallation, si l'application ne pose pas de problème, y pas trop de raison de la désintaller.


----------



## jolicrasseux (5 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> pour utiliser iChat il faut un compte " *"MobileMe" *(.



Depuis quand ?
Ca marche chez moi sans "mobileme"...


----------



## twinworld (5 Septembre 2008)

mais vous avez un autre compte ?


----------



## jolicrasseux (5 Septembre 2008)

Non, je n'ai rien que de l'originel X.5.4... et skype aussi !
Impression de ne pas bien comprendre..


----------



## twinworld (5 Septembre 2008)

c'est quoi votre adresse iChat ? dans Skype, dans MSN il faut donner une adresse mail pour pouvoir se connecter. C'était également le cas pour iChat sous 10.4, ça ne l'est plus sous 10.5 ?


----------



## jolicrasseux (5 Septembre 2008)

Ca doit se faire automatiquement.


----------



## alessiofast (5 Septembre 2008)

J'ai utilise le ONYX et apparemment j'ai un probleme de script. Je ne sais vraiment pas comment resoudre ce probleme avec Ichat.
Par contre j'ai telecharge Skype qui marche nickel. 
Et si cela peut te donner un ordre d'idee Delbo Skype marche tres bien pour les Etats-Unis.

Si quelqu'un a d'autre suggestions et pertinentes cette fois (n'est ce pas twinworld) il sera la bienvenue.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2008)

delbo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je voudrais avoir les avis de ceux qui ont déjà essayer skype et iChat, qu'est-ce que vous préférez? Au niveau de la visioconférénce, yen a-t-il un qui surpasse l'autre (qualité vidéo, éventuels échos audios...)?
> Est-ce que certains d'entres vous ont déjà essayer avec des personnes à l'étranger (et un peu plus loin qu'en belgique
> Merci de me faire part de vos impressions.



Skype sans hésitation.
Question qualité vidéo je crois me souvenir que c'est un peu moins bon qu'iChat mais au moins ça marche sans etre expert en visioconférence et en mappage de ports de routeur contrairement a iChat qui est une vraie usine a gaz surtout si on cherche a communiquer avec des PC.
Pour le son, aucun souci non plus avec Skype que ce soit avec des Macs ou des PC.
Et ça fonctionne très bien même avec des interlocuteurs lointains (Los Angeles).


----------



## delbo (5 Septembre 2008)

Ok merci pour vos réponses rapides et claires!
Juste une dernière petite question: d'après ce que vous dites skype est adapté pour communiquer avec des gens équipés de PC; alors est-ce que pour une communication entre deux macs c'est iChat qui prend le dessus?(d'après ce que disais MamaCass)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2008)

tu peux parfaitement  tester toi même non?
car après tout ce qui compte c'est ce qui marche le mieux pour toi


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Septembre 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Skype est moins beau niveau interface mais pour le son, c'est bien meilleur qu'iChat. Pour la vidéo c'est kifkif. Je l'utilise quotidiennement pour le boulot
> 
> Sinon côté perso c'est ichat pour les copains sur Mac, Skype pour les copains sur PC.




Je confirme :
Je suis régulièrement en contacts audio-vidéo avec des correspondants à l'étranger et outre mer.
Grâce à Skype. Tous ces correspondants sont équipés de PC. Je suis le seul à avoir un Mac. Et ça marche très bien même si la qualité vidéo n'est pas à la hauteur de celle de iChat.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2008)

delbo a dit:


> ...est-ce que pour une communication entre deux macs c'est iChat qui prend le dessus?(d'après ce que disais MamaCass)



Ca ne prend pas forcément le dessus. Si mon interlocuteur est connecté sur iChat, je vais prendre celui là, si il est sur Skype, je me connecterai sur Skype. Mais personnellement j'ai plus de copains sur iChat.


----------



## twinworld (6 Septembre 2008)

alessiofast a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a d'autre suggestions et pertinentes cette fois (n'est ce pas twinworld) il sera la bienvenue.


Monsieur, 
vous n'avez que 11 messages sur ce forum. Je ne suis pas censé savoir quelles sont vos connaissances en matière d'ordinateur (Edit : surtout quand on lit le poste ici http://forums.macg.co/p2p-video-et-musique-en-ligne/probleme-de-telechargement-232454.html ). Il se trouve que j'ai lu beaucoup de sujets où les intervenants qui essayaient d'aider à résoudre un problème ont fini par se rendre compte que les aspects basiques n'avaient pas été abordés : à savoir comment utiliser l'application pour qu'elle fonctionne.

Ma suggestion n'est donc pas si inepte que ça. Pour écarter l'hypothèse que je faisais, il suffisait simplement de dire que cet aspect était en ordre chez vous.


----------

